# Camaro's WestSide Thread



## camarosuper6 (Oct 11, 2004)

Opening a new thread, now that Ive gotten the WS program down pretty well after experimenting a month or so on it. Its actually a lot of fun, because you get to change you ME/DE exercises so often, keeps things fresh.

I just got off the NO-EXOPLODE, compliments of David Tolson and crew and wrote up my little review in my old thread. It was an OK supplement, which worked well at first, and slowly deteriorated after the intial week or two. Mental focus was outstanding, while pumps were solid at first, and nearly un-noticable after the first 2 weeks.

My ME/DE exercises will be changed every 2 weeks, according to my personal preference.

ME/DE for this week:  Board Press/Box Squat

My current one rep maxes:

Squat: 335
Deadlift 465
Bench Press 285 

My main weakness in bench is right off the chest on the ascent.
Deadlifts are going well
Squats are slow, but improving

Ancillary work will include (in no specific order)

Dips
Stiff Leg Deads
Ham Curls
Cable Crossovers
Tricep Extensions
Military Press
Side Lateral
Upright Rows
BB and DB Rows
Pull Ups
Abs
Calvs


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 12, 2004)

Good Luck with your new program!!


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 12, 2004)




----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks Moomba..

Oh and a special thanks goes to the gentleman above for so graciously putting up with all two thousand questions I had about WS training.


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 12, 2004)

G'luck and have fun!


----------



## Cardinal (Oct 13, 2004)

Nice numbers.  You aren't too far away from a 500 lb deadlift!  I am experimenting with westside for the first time and am interested in your approach.  How are you going about training the box squat?  Your deadlift far overpowers your squat strength.  Makes me think you likely have a very strong back, but weaker hams and glutes in comparison.  If you are weak coming out the hole, you might benefit more from including more low box work both as ME and ancillary as well as using more squatting in general.

I assume you are going to go for a 1 or 2 board on the ME bench work.  I have trouble seeing how 3+ would help with a weakness off the chest.  That seems like a common problem for an unassisted lifter. i.e. knowing how to properly address that weakness of the chest.  What is your plan?


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 13, 2004)

Good luck Camaro.  Just started playing around with westside myself, not lifting numbers like you maybe some day.

Looking good, I will be following


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 13, 2004)

People are weaker in their squat because they aren't squatting right. Squatting like a powerlifter is something you constantly have to work on.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 13, 2004)

Good luck brother


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 13, 2004)

I'll be following your journal Camaro.  Good luck man!


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 13, 2004)

Good luck with Westside bud! I am sure you'll love it, I made superb gains on this program in the past.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 13, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> People are weaker in their squat because they aren't squatting right. Squatting like a powerlifter is something you constantly have to work on.




Well, I wouldn't say that they aren't squatting right.  I mean, I don't squat like you (I use a narrower stance and sit the bar high up) but I don't think that it is wrong.  It is just different (olympic style).  I do agree that squating like a powerlifter will give you a much greater squat (numbers wise).  But I still think that either way is correct.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 14, 2004)

Workout Today:

Regular Bench Press:

Built up to a 295 1 rep max... attempted 305, three seperate times and got it half way up and just DIED. MAN... I was angry.

C-G Bench 205 4 sets x 5 reps
Dips (weighted with 80 lbs) 4 sets x 5
Cables 100lbs 4 sets of 5
Upright Rows 95 lbs, 4 sets of 5
Side Laterals 4 sets of 5


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 14, 2004)

Came to see what goes here  I almost miss your outstandingly huge signature


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 14, 2004)

Very good session. That's what it's supposed to look like. 

I love how just by switching to Westside, you hit a 10lb PR on bench.


----------



## GoalGetter (Oct 14, 2004)

West Siiiiiiide! haha! Hey camaro! Just came by to see what you're up to...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 14, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Workout Today:
> 
> Regular Bench Press:
> 
> ...



Strong lifts today Camaro!!!!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks guys. Whats new with all of u?


----------



## gr81 (Oct 15, 2004)

hell yeah CS, its all about that westside livin' baby. glad to see ya on boat.. do the damm thang boy and good luck. I am positive you will love it!


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks for coming by the journal D  I think I was bigger than most of the men trying out for the same physical back in August. Now I've put up almost 20lbs since then.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 16, 2004)

lol.. yea there defintely are some thin guys that make it through, but BEWARE.. the Academy is 90 percent endurance and about 10 percent strength. We lifted weights for all of 10-15 minutes, 3 times a week and ran for about 1 1/2 to 2 hours on those days as well, BEFORE we lifted. These werent walks in the park either, were talking 5-6 miles and up to 10 on some glorious days. Those thin weak guys were KILLIN me on the runs 

Anyways, todays workout

DE Box Squat with 170 x 3 x 8 (excellent form, squatted like a PL and felt it a lot more in my hams and hips)

Leg Press: 600lbs x 5 reps x 4 sets
Ham Curls: 180 x 5 reps x 4 sets
Weighted Pull-ups with 25lb plate added x 5 reps x 4 sets
Bent Rows: 225 x 5 reps x 4 sets
BB Curls 125 x 5 reps x 3 sets
Shrugs 315 x 5 reps x 3 sets


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 16, 2004)

interesting workout


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 16, 2004)

I used to run 6 miles a day up until about 2 months ago so I could gain some size. I'm a real fucking Forrest Gump


----------



## Luke9583 (Oct 16, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> interesting workout


yea!  little bit of everything.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 17, 2004)

Yea....Mike.. I know what your thinking

TooooOOmuch Volummeee


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 17, 2004)

yes


----------

